# Shepadoodle!



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/shepadoodle.htm

Wow. Just wow.

http://www.shannons-shamrock-kennels.com/Shepadoodle.html


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gak.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Not a single one looks ANYTHING like a Shepherd.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Oh my that is disgusting. Looks like they are breeding lots of different breeds.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

OMG what a waste.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

They look loveable.... but probably won't make a bad guy think twice.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

There was one of those mailbox ads that I got about 2 years ago. I think it was called Penny Saver. There was an ad for a shepherd-poodle - they were asking $1000 for a pup.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

YUCK!!!!


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

ok this whole "hybrid and designer" breeding thing is getting WAY out of hand. This is just rediculous! they are just ick.. though i am just not a poodle person. We had a cockapoo when I was younger after my first GSD passed away.... mannn was that dog stupid. I loved him.. but he was very stupid. heh.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Guys, they aren't mutts, they are DESIGNER DOGS! Doesn't that make you feel better about it!?!! DESIGNER! like purses!

Ugh. 

Those dogs are so ugly.


----------



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3Guys, they aren't mutts, they are DESIGNER DOGS! Doesn't that make you feel better about it!?!! DESIGNER! like purses!
> 
> Ugh.


 lol ughh is right.. that is just so sad. Since when is a dog considered "designer" it pretty much angers me. They have a ton of books and magazines now too at pet stores for "designer dogs"


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

oh no... that's terrible. That's like the last thing anything with German shepherd lines should look like, I just hope they don't come up with a "toy shepadoodle". *gags*


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Is it just me or does that place SCREAM puppymill to everyone else too?


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I clicked on the "Labradoodle" link on that breeder website, at the bottom:


If you would like a more protective dog than a Labradoodle - click here


----------



## Sophia4 (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are some really ugly dogs, and I think almost all dogs are attractive. 

They wanted a non-shedding coat? That looks like lots more trouble than a wash once-a-year and brush once-a-week Shepherd.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

I cringed when I saw the pictures. It just doesn't even seem right.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The funny thing is when they breed these Poodle mixes and say they are non-shedding. Well, GSDs are definitely shedders (and many of the other breeds they cross with, like Goldens) so why are they so sure the dogs will inherit the non-shedding genes from the Poodle??

It's sad, they are also breeding Doberman/Poodle crosses!

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/doodlemanpinscher.htm
Doodleman Pinscher? What a lame name.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDIs it just me or does that place SCREAM puppymill to everyone else too?


I counted 7 litters on the ground and 4 "planned"


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow I clicked on on first link,my first thoughts were of Dr.Hyde and Jekle...anyone saw the dog documentary on tv recently.How horrible for the George Cavilear (spell) dogs,thier brains or too big for the skulls and cause horrible pain. This inbreeding and designer animals should be legislated to stop....



ps is there a spell check on these forums? also how do we get to avatars placements? can seem to find link


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Tracy, thats exactly what i was thinking! This place does scream puppy mill, i was going to say that but decided not to.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A friend who works with an all-breed rescue had an oops litter of Shepadoodle puppies come through the rescue. They were very very cute. Can't see breeding them on purpose though.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Some of the GSD x poodle mixes are cute, a few do look a bit GSD in the body. Some of them vaguely remind me of wirehaired pointing griffons. Most of the dobie x poodle mixes look pretty neat, like a wirehaired dobie or a pudelpointer. To breed them intentionally though, that is made of fail. Epic fail. Not so much because of the breed crossing, but because we all know what sorts of health and temperament testing the breeding stock are going through. *cough* NONE *cough*


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yet more "Greeder$" trying to ca$h in on a trend, creating mutt$ with high price tag$. 

These are LIVES here. To breed without the strict health screenings and impartial temperament tests..... a recipe for genetic timebombs.

Again, these are "Greeders" riding the crest of the wave of a trend. The mixed-breed dogs pay the price.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Designer dogs, eh?

I think 10 years ago they would have been called mutts. 

Can't think of why you'd want to breed a gsd and a poodle to begin with.









And I'd agree with the statements about it being a puppy mill.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

Designer dogs? I thought the times of luxury were over here in the US? Seriously - get back to basics. Want a GSD, get one. Want a Poode, get one. 

I agree that hybrid breedings are out of control - and the the price... Geez! These are glorified mutts IMHO.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We have a moma wgsd who we think did it with a poodle. I just found out there hair is very wavy. I will post pics when I get them. So yes we do have designer dogs in rescue. A standard was hanging out around her and very aroused. LOL.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Designer dogs, give me a break. They are mutts. Anyone in today's economy who'd pay $1000 for a mutt is a fool.


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

Okay..this is getting worse and worse as time goes on and more and more people are trying to make money "designing" different breeds..Does anyone one of these







consider the lifetime health issues of these designer dogs that are out there?? Of course not.. it is about the almighty dollar and how much they can make over their newest designs.. It makes me so







..


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

WHY????


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Reik's mom it is about the almighty dollar and how much they can make over their newest designs.. It makes me so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's silly. We were at my great nephew's birthday party at the house of his father's auntie. She has a labradoodle. He's a spook. I know a spook when I meet one and he is one.

She was going on and on about him, wants to breed him but can't find an owner of a female who wants to do this. Then she makes the stupidest statement to me - "He is a purebred.' 

Held my tongue becuase I her bfs family is a big sack of gossips and don't need my niece listening to what a meanie I am that auntie shouldn't be breeding her mutt. I did plant the bug in my niece's ear though, she's very good with dogs and she was like, Auntie Jenn, you're right that dog is not right in the head


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh man, $1200 for a mutt from a puppy mill where there are so, so many dogs in shelters who need good homes.









I don't get it. I can see I'm not alone.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

wth??


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree. They are mutts. The owners of these mutts refuse to think of them in this light. I've been searching for a german shepherd club in my area and cannot find one. One exists for doberman's and for goldendoodles.

I'm open to new breeds being developed, but what is happening here has nothing to do with developing a better breed, more like developing a better bank account.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Why don't they look for like shepherds? No coat markings, floppy ears. And.. they cost more than Balto (shipping not included). 

Still, they are cute mutts.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDIs it just me or does that place SCREAM puppymill to everyone else too?


agreed


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Designer dogs: Available now at your local shelter.



This craze sickens me as do the duped fools and tools of society who buy into these marketing atrocities and create a demand.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsDesigner dogs: Available now at your local shelter.


LOL!









Maybe if people actually thought this they would not only adopt the animals in shelters but also pay top dollar! That would help reduce euthanization and make the shelters more sanitary and welcoming...

The older I get, the more I think humans are "purebred" for stupidity...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

It's really depressing and shocking just how many people are oblivious and unaware of the dog overpopulation crisis.

It's also really depressing and shocking that many do know and are aware, but they just don't care or turn a blind eye.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard that Labradoodles a recognized breed in Australia?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My first thought was,







are these?!? Those are ugly mutts and why someone would breed these two together is beyond me. I don't understand people, these are mutts, that's it...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsDesigner dogs: Available now at your local shelter.


My dear Zamboni (Vintage: San Diego County Animal Shelter, 1993) is a beagle/spaniel. For years, she has been a crossbreed. The licensing agency calls her Beagle-X (Which makes her sound like a spy, don't you think?). 

Now, she wants to be known as a Speagle. Everyone, please do so effective immediately.

My sister has a beagle/cocker spaniel from the same pound. I told that he could be a Speagle too. But she said that some moron at the park already ran up to her and gasped breathlessly "OMG! You have a Bocker! Where did you get him???"









So Buddy is a tres chic Bocker.









All this time we just thought we had wonderful pound puppies. Who would've guessed it?

My vet, BTW, puts "Lab Mix" on labradoodle files and "Yorkie Mix" on Dorkie files. He says it's better that owners learn early that they have mixed breed dogs. Nothing wrong with that, but that's what they have. He refuses to play the designer dog game.

I love that man.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I hope all vets do this! My neighbors daughter got a labbe (sp?) Lab/beagle mutt and spent $1200 on it. Had it shipped from Colorado, because they had the Labbes they were looking for.?

People are just freaking stupid!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomMy vet, BTW, puts "Lab Mix" on labradoodle files and "Yorkie Mix" on Dorkie files. He says it's better that owners learn early that they have mixed breed dogs. Nothing wrong with that, but that's what they have. He refuses to play the designer dog game.
> 
> I love that man.


I like your vet too. 

Stupid or just plain silly, who are these dorks paying 1200 for a muttsky. Unbelievable. I just want to slap them. Maybe tomorrow after the children go back to school from their vacation, I'll feel more kind.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hmmm... so that means that my non-GSD dog Tommie Girl is a Samosky or maybe... a Huskoyed??? Gee... I guess having a mix is not posh so now these folks have to come up with a "breed-like" thang in order to have something to say in social gatherings... Oh well... And by golly... the poor Shepadoodles are ugly... It's almost an insult to use any mention to GSD... Funny thing is... they look so much alike the Labradoodles and Dobiedoodles (sp)...


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Why don't we just take all the mutts found in the pound and give them designer names and sell them for $$$. Spayed and/or neutered of course. lol. People can be so stupid at times.


----------



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

Some friends are looking for a labradoodle and locally one place are selling for $2500 CAD which is the same as our working line GSD, but you can also get labradoodles for $500 CAD via ads in the local paper. You can probably get GSDs for about the same I've never looked.

I thought labradoodles were "designed" as service dogs for those people who were allergic to dog hair. 

If you got a shepadoodle for the same reason you would have to hope the poodle genes were mighty strong to overcome the shedding if our GSD is anything to go by, it is a sight to behold just how much hair Hardy can shed around the house in a day!


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

That's just wrong.


----------



## G-Shep Girl (May 7, 2008)

The first comment about this post, "wow. Just wow" pretty much summed up my feelings on this topic. 
Why do people feel the need to combine two breeds to make a "better dog"? Pretty much any shelter around has cross dogs available for adoption, and what I can't understand is why anyone would pay $1000 for a "mutt" when a life could be saved for free By the way, I love mutts too! I just don't see any sense in breeding them...
I adopted a female GSD that was bought to be a brood bitch. Her owner figured she could make all kinds of money by selling puppies. When she failed to conceive the first time, then only whelped 2 puppies on her second mating, her owner stuck her in a kennel for 3 years and didn't want to have anything to do with her. 
She is safe now and will never know treatment like that again. She is no longer a puppy machine. Maybe that's one of the reasons that this topic made me so mad. How many of the dogs on this shepadoodle website will have a second chance once the thrill wears off?
What is wrong with people....?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: EmooreSomeone correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard that Labradoodles a recognized breed in Australia?


No, you are correct. The Australian Labradoodle. HOWEVER, while the beginnings of these dogs were lab/poodle mixes like we see running rampant here, in Australia they are following a protocol to make an actual breed. They have a breed club, a breed standard, and they are multiple generations away now from the initial lab/poodle cross and the results they are getting are pretty consistant. I'm pretty sure they were doing health testing too. I came across a site about them a few days ago and read it because i was curious. I've seen 2 of these Australian Labradoodles in person, they looked the same. They kind of look like chocolate colored Portugese Water Dogs.

And is it just me or do all these American designer doodle crosses look alike. I mean, a goldendoodle looks exactly the same as a labradoodle, as a shepadoodle. They all seem to get a "relaxed" wirey poodle coat with a long shaggy bearded face


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When we start complaining about intentional crosses, back up and remember that GSDs and Doberman are fairly new breeds - they were developed by crossing other dogs. 

both the standard poodle and the GSD are very intelligent breeds. That would be a point in the favor of a cross I would think. A point against it would be mixing hunting dog (poodle as a retriever) with a herding dog. 

What I see as wrong is the motivation - which seems to be "these will sell." I think that gets lost when the focus shifts to intentionally crossing two breeds.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

The things are just Fugly!


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

If you think that is fugly, you should see the Shug 
Shepherd/Pug X.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

how does _ that _ work to cross a shepherd with a pug? That just ain't natural!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereWhen we start complaining about intentional crosses, back up and remember that GSDs and Doberman are fairly new breeds - they were developed by crossing other dogs.
> 
> both the standard poodle and the GSD are very intelligent breeds. That would be a point in the favor of a cross I would think. A point against it would be mixing hunting dog (poodle as a retriever) with a herding dog.
> 
> What I see as wrong is the motivation - which seems to be "these will sell." I think that gets lost when the focus shifts to intentionally crossing two breeds.


I see nothing wrong with developing a new breed, if it serves a purpose (even if it is something as creating a good house pet) then by all means, do it right. Cross breed dogs with good genes, good parents, and good temperments - work with others to create a "better breed" 

But, as you said. People have this OH SO CUTE POODLE and think "wow I can make $10,000 breeding it to a Lab" - they don't commit to making a better breed, they commit to making a few grand.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been noticing a lot of labradoodles lately in my area. I even met one woman at the park whose "girl" is co-owned with the breeder who is breeding her. So far, the lady said her (3 yo) dog has had 19 puppies total. I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

> Quote: And is it just me or do all these American designer doodle crosses look alike.


Yep a doodles!! They do!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

The "Shug" still isnt as fugly as the shepadoodles.

these people should be shot! All of the Mutt....oh I mean designer breed "breeders"


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Puppymill! Those poor puppies


----------



## Bianca Starr (May 28, 2019)

*mixed breed dogs.*

This fluffy canine is a crossbreed between male Old English Sheepdog and female Standard Poodle. Along with the other doodles, they are mostly known for their lack of shedding which makes them popular with people who have allergies and who want a relative hair free home!


----------

